# Wheres the temp control and fan speed control section?



## Nick89 (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm using ATItool 0.25 beta 14 and I cant find the temperature readout and the fan control? my video card is a connect3d radeon X1900XT and I know you can control its fan,I also need to see the temperature of the card but I cant find the temperature readout anywhere in ATI Tool. so is this a bug in the dropdown menu or what?
help is greatly appreciated.

and is there any other way to control the fan on the X1900xt besides
ati tool, and the see the temp. sorry for this noobishness


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 2, 2006)

go in ati tool then here






then this click:






and for fan speed you can try riva tuner but i guess the best way at all is ati tool


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 2, 2006)

*mine doesnt have those*

on mine those two options arnt there were can I find beta 13 

heres a pic:  http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j262/Black_Fallout/err.jpg


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 3, 2006)

do you have to have beta 13 to have the temperature and fan options


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 3, 2006)

What graphics card do you have?


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 3, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> What graphics card do you have?



I have a Connect3d radeon X1900XT 512mb GDDR3


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Weird*

Nevermind,
they just appeared out of nowwhere like magic lol,  still weird tho.


----------

